# Proper English bread!



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm guessing that there may well be a lot of UK people out here that are lamenting the lack of a warburtons style loaf of bread in the UAE. Spinneys and Waitrose are ok but don't really last more then a day.

BUT..........

Park and shop on Al Wasl road do proper Hovis bread!!!! It lasts 3-4 dyas and you can spread margarine on it without it pulling to pieces ! 

Enjoy people!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry Jim but that is sad that people living here really miss the bread - I think there is a fantastic range of bread here and it's great to have the choices we have rather than the boring stuff back in Britain - so peoples go out there embrace the options available and smile the sun is shining and today is a good day :clap2:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Sorry Jim but that is sad that people living here really miss the bread - I think there is a fantastic range of bread here and it's great to have the choices we have rather than the boring stuff back in Britain - so peoples go out there embrace the options available and smile the sun is shining and today is a good day :clap2:


I do enjoy all the different aspects of life in the UAE, however bread is not a strong point, and whats wrong with missing a few nostalgic things from home? The smell of fresh baked bread is very powerful, and I wanted to share this discovery with fellow expats who might appreciate it.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Giggling my head off now Jim - does Hovis smell fresh baked when it's come all the way from GB - I think I'm gonna have to baked you some bread so you can smell it - your nose needs retraining


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I must admit I missed UK bread when I lived in Egypt... lots of different breads available but all far too sweet for my palate.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can I get some preservatives in the bread??? I can not manage to get to a grocery store every 2 or 3 days... That is all I ask for.. preservatives!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Giggling my head off now Jim - does Hovis smell fresh baked when it's come all the way from GB - I think I'm gonna have to baked you some bread so you can smell it - your nose needs retraining


Keep giggling! Its baked on site, using Hovis ingredients (flour) and it's beautiful. Perhaps Scottish bread is not worth missing?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Keep giggling! Its baked on site, using Hovis ingredients (flour) and it's beautiful. Perhaps Scottish bread is not worth missing?




You cannot beat a plain loaf for toast


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You cannot beat a plain loaf for toast


I know! The main problem with all the different breads except this one is that they go hard and brittle when toasted, making it hard to butter them. Not so with this, and yes Jynx, this bread lasts 3-4 days.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does this bread come with or without the dead rat? Every time I think of English bread I remember the story and the pic of a rat baked into a loaf of bread!

I miss some of the breads in NZ, I used to love driving down to Baker's Delight early in the morning for freshly baked loaves or croissants.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

3 or 4 days... that just doesnt cut it either. I thought this no preservatives was one for the plus column when I got here, but now it is a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

can't you refrigerate or freeze it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sandwiches just do not taste the same on buttermilk bread that has been refrigersated. That said, Moe... you have a fine ideal. I never had really thought of it. I just throw it out usually on the third day which I find dreadfuly wasteful so have stopped eating my favorite.. pb & j's  I will have to see what freezing bread does to it when it thaws.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmm I have never had that! Exactly how do you make it? White bread? What jam/jelly is used? I like strawberry personally. you use crunchy or smooth PB?

I don't like day old bread even if it's been in the fridge or freezer but if you don't or can't buy bread daily or every 2-3 days then it's the best compromise. That way you always have it when you need it


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

you have never had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich? stop the press!

What about a peanut butter, honey and banana sandwich?

Traditionally with PB & J grape jelly is used, however i prefer raspberry jam myself 

There are also "fluff-n-nutter" sandwiches too....sound tempting?

And the bread ALWAYS makes the difference, but lucky me i like them whole wheat and nutty with tons of seeds so i'm in the right country for that! Nothing but bleached flour and 45 additives of just chemicals and fillers in most supermarket bread back in the states.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha no I haven't. I keep telling myself I have to buy some jelly, PB and toast but always forget when I'm at the market!

neither have I tried the banana, honey and PB! I could understand the honey and banana but I thought PB would be good with them PLUS the idea of making them a sandwich LOL

what are fluff-n-nutter sandwiches? marshmallows with nuts?

I would guess the bread makes a difference it is what makes it sandwich and yeah we have lots of breads to try out here.

To be honest I haven't had PB or Nutella in almost 4 years now and probably longer than that too! 

Do they sell said sandwiches in the shops


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Do they sell said sandwiches in the shops


No they don't they are the result of crafty parents feeding picky children!

Once i was in a farmer's market known for making a sample meal with the items they had for sale that week and handing out sample bites to shoppers....and they had this

3 slices toasted whole wheat bread stacked with crunchy and smooth peanut butter, apricot jam, TURKEY FREAKING BACON, and sliced green apples.

I imagined someone to the likes of james franco's character in the film Pinepple Express came up with this sandwich idea, but holy heck it is DEEEELICIOUS!

Fluff-n-nutter is peanut butter and marshmallow fluff spread between two pieces of bread. it comes in a jar, spreads thin, but tastes like a marshmallow


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

wow! now I wouldn't have expected Turkey, apples, PB & J would work but I guess I have mixed odd foods around when I had no money to spare. It never worked out to be remotely edible though 

And that reminds me, I gotta watch Pineapple Express again but properly 

I would wonder if they have Fluff-n-nutter in Safestway. If you haven't been, it's a supermarket near Mazaya Center and they have a lot of American and British imported products there, a lot more than Waitrose or Spinneys. Not sure if there are other places like that around!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> wow! now I wouldn't have expected Turkey, apples, PB & J would work but I guess I have mixed odd foods around when I had no money to spare. It never worked out to be remotely edible though
> 
> And that reminds me, I gotta watch Pineapple Express again but properly
> 
> I would wonder if they have Fluff-n-nutter in Safestway. If you haven't been, it's a supermarket near Mazaya Center and they have a lot of American and British imported products there, a lot more than Waitrose or Spinneys. Not sure if there are other places like that around!


Whats hysterical about Safestway is that its called Safeway back on the west coast of the states. I guess Safeway wouldn't work here, as they wanted the ultimate assurance?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha yeah I keep wondering if it's connected to Safeway too and you can tell the people don't like being on the safe side so they lucked out. I reckon they're going to be change it to Unsafestway next!


----------

